

Follow up on 'Consultants vs. Employees' - nerded
http://www.backforty.io/blog/2014/1/employees-vs-consultants-followup

======
smileysteve
2) Skin-in-the-game

This is much different than money. My first thought would be lifetime support
costs and future autonomy.

My other experiences with consulting is that while consultants "just want to
code", for their bill-ables and deliverables are much more important than
well-written code.

In particular, this is expressed with agencies / consultancies scaling. In
order to continue profit margins, agencies must hirer lesser experienced and
cheaper consultants as the number of projects grow. Without billing for
training, this results in a very disparate deliverable.

A final emphasis is that consulting often doesn't result in tested code
(healthcare.gov) because the client isn't often isn't willing to spend the
extra money on a product that should be deliverable (and huge assumption, but
bug free)

------
smileysteve
1) Charging for Bathroom Breaks

Whether you charge a higher rate so that you don't have to work the time, or a
lower number and count the time in the bathroom it should all be equal. If
it's not, well, I don't really want to be related to the business of whether a
person will be penalized for a required natural bodily function.

